

Google App Engine Roadmap posted - DocSavage
http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/roadmap.html

======
waleedka
This was a little disappointing. I don't see any mention of background jobs,
which they've been promising for a while. And, second, the date to launch
billing looks like it might not happen before the end of the year. But,
overall, my experience so far has been positive with four apps running there,
so I'm going to continue using it.

------
DenisM
The have previously promoised to start giving more resources (and charginr) at
the end of this year. Now it's a part of roadmap though Q1 2009.

Until then the biggest app they run is under 500 Mb.

------
chrisv
"Support for a new runtime language"... would that be perl perchance?
<http://groups.google.com/group/perl-appengine>

~~~
fauigerzigerk
I must say I find it rather unhelpful, almost Appelesque, not to disclose
which language they are working on. That has nothing to do with release
schedules.

~~~
jwilliams
Latest rumour was Java: [http://www.controlenter.in/2008/10/java-support-to-
appengine...](http://www.controlenter.in/2008/10/java-support-to-appengine-to-
counter-microsofts-cloud-initiatives-microsoft-strata/)

------
SingAlong
Something important isn't on the list: some way to use sub-domains.

And also Installing custom apps/packages. That would be better if its going to
be with the billing intro. And also some way/sandbox to SSH('sandbox' becoz
its cloud).

------
jwilliams
The dates on the page threw me totally... The individual items are mm/dd/yy
and the headlines were mm/yy...

